
Blitze and Gewitter [global real time lightning map] - kposehn
http://de.blitzortung.org/live_lightning_maps.php
======
brownbat
For anyone wondering how global lightning detection works, NASA has a
lightning primer that talks about detection systems:

[http://thunder.nsstc.nasa.gov/primer/primer3.html](http://thunder.nsstc.nasa.gov/primer/primer3.html)

